
Samsung Ditching Headphones Jack - mvanbaak
https://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-ditches-headphone-jack-deletes-apple-trolling-ads-2019-8
======
whenchamenia
Its been good samsung, but a jack is not negotiable. Its looking more and more
like I will just buy a pile of spares for my phone and soldier on. None of the
newer offerings can even boast parity with the features I value. Physical
buttons, jacks, removable sim and sd cards, removable battery, waterproof,
rugged, good camera, and an ir blaster. Bonus is a good D/A converter, great
camera, great battery life, and backlight with a huge range from dark to
intense.

Its weird. I really want to buy a new phone, cash in hand, but am beyond
disappointed in what is available now. Everyone seems like they are still
trying to copy apple, but missing the usability tradeoff on bloated android
roms (lookin at you samsung). If you don't mind giving me a clunky but useful
OS, why not a clunky but useful phone? I feel like I must be the only person
in the market not buying a fashion accessory, wealth signaling device or a
burner. Just give me something ugly and practical, im going to put a case on
it anyway. Please.

